# 5. BOINC Pentathlon 2014



## pons66 (Apr 19, 2014)

For the fifth time, SETI.Germany invites all BOINC teams to the *BOINC Pentathlon*, a competition inspired by the Pentathlon in ancient Greece. Between *May 5* and *May 19*, five disciplines at five different BOINC projects are held to find the overall winner.

Each team that wants to participate has to sign up using the registration form at http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/anmeldung.php. Registration is open until *April 27*.

For all but the Marathon discipline, the teams may suggest their favorite project when signing up. A list of possible projects is available at http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_en_Disciplines.html, you may suggest other projects as long as you think they are able to handle the increased load. Note that projects that were part of last year's Pentathlon are excluded for this year.

For more information including the full rules, please visit the BOINC Pentathlon page at http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html.

Please spread the word and gauge the interest within your team. Looking forward to seeing you at the Pentathlon!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 19, 2014)

This team is officially WCG-only. So do not count on us, I say.


----------

